
$10M ARR SaaS Business Founder - switzerland
I&#x27;m an engineer (CS) and love writing software. My ultimate goal is to build a SaaS company with a turnover of $1-10 Million ARR. Now I don&#x27;t know anything about accounting and business management. I see a lot of computer scientists in Silicon Valley building much larger companies. My question is for those who have already achieved my goal:<p>Would you recommend an MBA?<p>Are there any shorter courses in Silicon Valley than the MBA, which have proven their worth among many founders?<p>If not, can someone recommend some business books (like accounting, financial management...) that have helped him to set up and manage a company with a turnover of $1-10 Million ARR?<p>Thank you very much :-)
======
curate-hashtags
It's a new day and age.

If you love writing software then you are already at a massive advantage to
other non-tech founders. You will be closer to the problem and solution than
anyone.

Don't waste time or money on an MBA. You can learn everything you need to know
to run a SaaS in the $1M ARR range online. I wouldn't even stress about things
like accounting and financial management like you mentioned. You should be
worrying about finding product market fit and marketing.

A SaaS where the founder writes code is usually super lean. Don't worry about
money problems until you are making it. :)

------
rogerkirkness
No, start something small now and do YC when you have 10 paying customers who
don't churn after a few months. I haven't read any business books in the last
few years, for the most part it's just about making software customers want
and will pay for. Business management itself is not as complex a problem as
making something people want until you're way past $1M/year.

------
sharemywin
[https://www.startupschool.org/latest](https://www.startupschool.org/latest)

